

Ubuntu 12.10 proxies users' file searches to Amazon in plaintext - signifiers
http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1182#comment-396259

======
akldfgj
I'm fairly certain that Shuttleworth is coming to realize he'll never recoup
his investment in Canonical, and his goal is to drive Ubuntu into the ground
so he can close up shop and stop hemorrhaging funds.

~~~
mariuolo
I thought it was OSS patronage, not an investment ಠ_ಠ

